# QOD >  Question of the Day : Researching a company

## Chandra Veenapoosa

Here is the questions of the day .

Is researching a company, preparing your own questions and gathering necessary  paperwork, prior to a telephone interview, a good idea?

My Answer would be Yes. But would like hear why your answer is Yes.

Best,
Chandra

----------


## Chandra Veenapoosa

Here is the justification for my answer. 

Yes – This is most definitely one of the best things you can do when preparing for an interview. 

How do you know you want to work for that company without knowing about the company? 

Always learn about a company when applying for any position. Write down any questions that come across  while doing this research or looking over the job description. And always have your resume, references and any other necessary paperwork close-by for when you take the call.

Thanks,
Chandra

----------


## suji

I agree. One should research about the company. Regardless of how well you answer the interview, when they ask, what do you know about the company... if you have not done your homework , then you will not get the job. 

Thanks,
Suji

----------


## Arun2soft

Me too agree the answer "Yes", because if you have done your home work about the company prior to your interview, it is an added advantage to impress the interviewer. As per my experience, if you can explain about the company during the interview then the chance of probability of getting the job will increase.

----------

